# I'm in teds field!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Look at me..... I'm in teds field playing with ted!! 
She's a monkeypoo!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a great photo. Horse and hound, a perfect match.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Look at me..... I'm in teds field playing with ted!!


Haha, I think this is exactly what she is saying!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love little Ruby she is so darn cute


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

There is great love between Ralph ruby & Ted


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Smile ted .....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kiss me ted!! Kiss me..


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love it - inter-species love!!!! The world needs more of that for sure!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Look at me..... I'm in teds field playing with ted!!
> She's a monkeypoo!


I was wondering did she have assistance or did she get there on her own?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I was wondering did she have assistance or did she get there on her own?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She can get in there herself, despite my efforts of putting several items in the way.
I was only alerted to her antics, as when she does get through the fence, Ralph goes crazy and makes a lot of noise, as though to tell her off and shouting at her to come back 
I think he's only jealous as he's too big to get through the gap!! X
I us usually tempt her back with cheese


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Haha love it!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> She can get in there herself, despite my efforts of putting several items in the way.
> I was only alerted to her antics, as when she does get through the fence, Ralph goes crazy and makes a lot of noise, as though to tell her off and shouting at her to come back
> I think he's only jealous as he's too big to get through the gap!! X
> I us usually tempt her back with cheese


Ha! I love Ralph and Ruby. Aren't they just so clever! 

You have just described Lexi and Beemer. She squeezes through the gates I put up and he freaks out. Especially loud when i am in the shower and she makes a break for it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is adorable!!! I love that they have a friendship! just too cute.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Kiss me ted!! Kiss me..


How much do I love this picture? I love it so much!


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> How much do I love this picture? I love it so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Yes..... She's usually looking into teds field, not out of it!!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely. Liz is so jealous Of Ruby - she has a Yellow Dog and a Ted 
Actually Ted looks littler in these pics, maybe he has shrunk in the rain.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Lovely. Liz is so jealous Of Ruby - she has a Yellow Dog and a Ted
> Actually Ted looks littler in these pics, maybe he has shrunk in the rain.


Maybe when YD has made it around the world, and if he gets back to ruby...... We'll send him to Lizzie for keeps, who knows how long he will be gone


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Maybe when YD has made it around the world, and if he gets back to ruby...... We'll send him to Lizzie for keeps, who knows how long he will be gone


Nice idea, but I suspect he'll become such a well established celebrity traveller that he'll never stop. She'd b happy with Ted


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Nice idea, but I suspect he'll become such a well established celebrity traveller that he'll never stop. She'd b happy with Ted


Shame your not nearer, the owner Belinda, likes to have girls to come and ride ted - for free, she could of fostered him, brushed him, rode him in the fields and made him do little jumps. Ted belonged to her son, but he's not so bothered about him now, (girls & rugby are his thing now) it's also Boo's owners


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Indeed a big shame. That would be Lizzie's idea of heaven - a pony and multiple 'poos  
We had a loan pony who we both loved, but it took so much time and trying to fit the pony in around my mother ended up with me just being enormously grumpy, which rather took the fun out of it for Liz. When she is older ad I can dump her for hours of poop picking, grooming and riding without my supervision we might do it again.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For Ruby and Lizzie 










I'll post photos of some of our real horses later, my sister has two donkeys, one mule, two ponies and four horses, all real!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Awwwww  they remind me of my schleich horses do you know what make they are?!? -Lizzie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How jealous are we.
Liz is still poorly - but this post is perking her up no end


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am a bit of a schliech maniac, maybe I'll get yellow dog to visit with my other animals.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lizzie is definitely a schliech horse maniac, she has a few dogs and wild animals too. When she is better she'll challenge you to a scheich-off.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Lizzie is definitely a schliech horse maniac, she has a few dogs and wild animals too. When she is better she'll challenge you to a scheich-off.


That would be good!! Fairlie how many live stock are there on your ranch??? 
It looks idyllic x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zillion at the very least, tell Liz the challenge is on! 

Now I am off to Montreal for another crisis. I should be paid as a firefighter I put out so many fires!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Love the photos Tracey. 

Socialisation with horses is one of the few experiences Barney didn't get sadly. Consequently, when we came back from work the other day we passed a hunt and Barney went berserk. They were all parked down the lane where I drive so it was slow getting out and Barney nearly barked himself hoarse (ha ha just realised what I'd written). Luckily he was in the car so didn't spook any horses but I could tell he was well scared of them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well ted in the garden they see daily is different to a full on hunt!! 
Although we come across horses hacking whilst we are in the forest, and R&R are off lead and don't bother..... But a full on hunter well be another matter x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Smile ted .....


Tracey they're wonderful!!!! I'm taking my iPad to the groomers on Sunday and using Ruby as an example face trim (if that's ok ) 

By the way, while Ralph was busy smiling for the camera someone's breaking and entering on yer shed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ruby is not only a monkey poo, but a gorgeous poo! 

Ralph too of course, beautiful glossy boy!

I like Ted too but my garden is too small!

I want to know why Fairlie has so many small toys?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tracey they're wonderful!!!! I'm taking my iPad to the groomers on Sunday and using Ruby as an example face trim (if that's ok )
> 
> By the way, while Ralph was busy smiling for the camera someone's breaking and entering on yer shed


Of course it is... Here is her latest chops!
That is a dodgy looking chap in the background - also known as my wine topper upper!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor girl can't see!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - she can you should of seen it before! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Toys, books my house is groaning under the weight of them - I have books and toys that were mine when I was younger, never mind all the toys and books that my children have outgrown, but I'm not ready to part with. When I was working at preschool half my resources were things from my home. My senco boxes were all made up of treasures from home. Valued, loved, precious things - and the children usually responded to them in a different way to things that they would encounter normally.
I suspect Fairlie is a big kid at heart (takes one to know one) and the toys are treasured parts of her and her children's past that are perhaps also part of her work.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Toys, books my house is groaning under the weight of them - I have books and toys that were mine when I was younger, never mind all the toys and books that my children have outgrown, but I'm not ready to part with. When I was working at preschool half my resources were things from my home. My senco boxes were all made up of treasures from home. Valued, loved, precious things - and the children usually responded to them in a different way to things that they would encounter normally.
> I suspect Fairlie is a big kid at heart (takes one to know one) and the toys are treasured parts of her and her children's past that are perhaps also part of her work.


I hope to be giving up childminding for good this summer and keep thinking it will be great to get rid of all the toys and have the use of the playroom for something else, but i know I will find it hard to part with some of the favorites, have decided I am only going to keep a box full though.
Tracey they are gorgeous pictures, I'm afraid Dudley is like Barney and barks at them, one came trotting through the woods once - luckily he was on the long line as he went charging towards the horse barking, but I was able to pull him back, we have seen a couple now in the fields but I have always spotted them first and put him back on his lead when they went by, he didn't bark last time so maybe he is getting a bit better.


----------

